# Do you listen to "dark" or "light" music?



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

Dark and light meaning the "mood" of the music.


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

It really depends on my mood.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

As time progresses I seem to be moving further and further towards darker music.


----------



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

Yes but what do you mean by darker music? It doesn't have to be death metal to classify as being dark.... mysterious, brooding, contemplative music is a darker shade too.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I listen to a lot of classical, but I like it upbeat and "lite". But I just got a double CD of Latin chants/singing from the 17th C (Essential Tallis Scholars) and it is not dark, but reflective and peaceful. So much popular music is dark in tone, yuck.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

I listen to both. I used to listen to more "dark" music. The only "dark" music that I really can't stand is "sad, pathetic, whiny" music - songs about how much of a loser the singer is, for example. (See Radiohead's Creep - one of the worst and most overrated songs ever written.) Please, don't waste my time with that stuff. I have better things to do, like improving myself and not *****ing about my problems. I'd rather not have to listen to how much you think you suck. :roll

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Both, but I lean towards dark.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Leaning towards the light.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I went with dark given that most Iron Maiden songs are about death and/or war.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Normally dark but I'm going through a more dancy/pop phase right now.


----------



## Zarklus (Aug 5, 2007)

sdf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I listen to both probably about equal I guess.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

When I was a teen and through my twenties I was strictly a metal and alternative fan.

However, as I have gotten older I have branched out to jazz, classical, blues, 50s, and swing.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I agree with Kelly above. Today's pop music is so self indulgent, whiny and depressing. When your art is so self critical depression is a natural result IMHO. But for the singer I guess it could be cathartic. For the listener, it's effective.


----------



## katelyn (Jul 11, 2006)

It depends on my mood, but most of my music is "dark", maybe because I am usually depressed. I have some lighter songs for those carefree moments, though.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

light music. 

There's too much hedonism in a lot of the music and not enough morals.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm still trying to figure out what light and dark are supposed to mean in this context. Tone texture? Lyrics? Emotive quality? Tempo?


----------



## Djinn (Dec 1, 2007)

I can honestly say that I'm squarely in the middle on this one. I like to keep my playlists as random as possible. Bad Religion leads to Kylie Minogue leads to Rancid leads to Sugar leads to Mastodon leads to Tori Amos leads to CSN leads to Vivaldi, etc....


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Both...


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I listen to many different things and most of the time I'm not aware of whether or not they are "light" or "dark." I'd say most of what I listen to is light though.


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Depends, I listen to a bit of both.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

little bit of both.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

dark


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I guess I tend to tilt towards the dark side.


----------



## Anachiel (Oct 21, 2007)

I listen to light music 90% of the time, songs with encouragement, wisdom and positiveness put me in a better mood. But I can't help being attracted to Evanescence (the band) I guess this can be a little dark or gothic if you want to call it that, but you have to admit they are a dynamic band and I do love their music.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Both. Though I don't like listening to the "dark" of rock, metal, and rap. They tend to be nihilistic, narcissitic (sp?), severely depressing, degrading (rap especially), etc. I can't tolerate. I don't share the artists archetypes.

Gerard


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

A little light and a lot of dark.


----------



## voitzify (Aug 16, 2011)

Dark always put me in a happy mood


----------



## Ortelius (Aug 22, 2011)

At the moment, I mainly enjoy listening to light music, though, with some few exceptions. I pretty much share the same thoughts as Gerard on this.


----------



## RockBottomRiser (Jun 5, 2011)

I suppose music with existentialist themes would be considered by most to be a little on the dark side. 

Dark to some, positively uplifting to me.


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

I love me some sad songs, some mad songs, some scared songs. Good stuff.


----------



## barczyl (May 10, 2011)

I listen to both, but it also depends on my mood that day. Sometimes I'll go through days of "dark" music, other days it will be "light" music.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

The hell's the difference? Dark and light?! 

I've never heard of those in my life....


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Kelly said:


> I listen to both. I used to listen to more "dark" music. The only "dark" music that I really can't stand is "sad, pathetic, whiny" music - songs about how much of a loser the singer is, for example. (See Radiohead's Creep - one of the worst and most overrated songs ever written.) Please, don't waste my time with that stuff. I have better things to do, like improving myself and not *****ing about my problems. I'd rather not have to listen to how much you think you suck. :roll
> 
> Have a nice day,
> Kelly


I am glad somebody agrees that radiohead is like the whiniest band ever. Still, I actually like Creep - and Karma Police...and absolutely nothing else they ever wrote, it's all "whiiiiineeee whine whine" and then their legions of fans are like "oh we're so individual" and it all makes you want to go postal.


----------



## lynnb (May 10, 2011)

I tend to listen to dark music, but if I consciously think of it, I will listen to upbeat music.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

Both


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

The dark music gets into my mind and it hurts me. I realize some of it feels like spiritual warfare in effect, so that's what I really need to do I see. The music has a catchy beat, but the words stay in my head. I literally feel hurt by the words.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Skylaishot said:


> The hell's the difference? Dark and light?!
> 
> I've never heard of those in my life....


Dark music=Music with a serious meaning, usually slower music with a sad tone.
Light music= Fun "feel good" music. usually up tempo music, no serious meaning.

*Dark songs*.











*Light songs.*


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

^ Ah, thank ya successful!

I guess I'm more of a light music lover in that case, I like upbeat happy music...

Thank you kind sir!


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

this is my definition of dark music (probably more extreme than what most people consider "dark"). I just don't think bands like evanescence are _that dark_






it just lifts my spirit ^_^

upbeat music is not my taste


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

I simply don't identify with most light music. It can't hold my interest.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Primarily dark for me.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

dark


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I have become a big fan of Jimmy Buffett and 'Electronic' music, but Metallica and Rage Against The Machine are still great.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

Leaning towards the dark.

An interesting question. Considering what a sad, lonely bunch we are, I'm not surprised that we're collectively leaning towards the dark, lol.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

You tell me (song actually starts at 0:17)


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

XxArmyofOnexX said:


> You tell me (song actually starts at 0:17)


Light.:yay


----------



## randomprecision (Aug 19, 2011)

Dark.
As far as music goes I prefer anything that successfully combines power, delicate precision and passion (Early Metallica, Pink Floyd, too many to list). I can do light music as long as the lyrics are serious. I just cant tolerate that "i love you, you love me" stuff.


----------



## poepoe (Aug 23, 2011)

hmm, its hard to say as I think music can be "light" or "dark" in a number of ways. lyrically, I would say the music I typically like is somewhat dark. Musically or melodically I guess you could say, I would probably consider it to be light a lot of the time.


----------



## freakitty (Dec 17, 2010)

Dark


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

both, i guess


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

I love atmospheric and ambient music. Which isn't necessarily dark or light. But I guess a lot of what I like leans towards dark. But I listen to music from so many genres.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

dark. light has to be much more spectacular to woo me.


----------



## zubie (May 27, 2016)

I don't know if this is dark, but I do often listen to music that is brooding on something.

There is the deceptively light song You are my sunshine, where the beat is happy and sunny. But the lyrics are very sad 



The first half is building up to how they love this person and they are everything and even the sunshine to them, but the second half its revealed that person is not in their lives and only a dream. 
"You are my sunshine my only sunshine, you make me happy when skies are grey.
You'll never know dear how much I love you. Please don't take my sunshine away."
Last night while I was sleeping, I dreamt I held you in my arms, 
when I awoke dear, I was mistaken. So I hung my head and cried."


----------



## zubie (May 27, 2016)

what I like about that song is not that it's a sad song, but that it appears to be happy, and only if you pay attention to the lyrics do you know its sad.


----------



## Hikin (Aug 13, 2014)

Black and death metal are pretty dark, right? Do I win?

Really though, atmospheric black metal is in my opinion, the highest form of artistic expression.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

dark music


----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)

It depends on my medication.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

I Listen to Lana Del Rey, does that count?


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I don't like loud shouty music.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

........this is my scene the darkness consumes me :serious: ...


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

No idea. I think it's quite neautral. Depends what songs are stuck in my head. I've never been a person who pays a lot of attention to lyrics (especially not now that i only listen to foreign music).


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I've been listening to Allan Pettersson's symphonies lately which is some of the darkest classical music that exists.


----------



## Sloqx (Jun 23, 2009)

When I was younger I would only listen to really dark, depressing music. I got over that phase thankfully. Nowadays I listen to a mix of light and dark. Dark stuff has to be done tastefully for me to enjoy it though, none of that complaining about first world problems stuff


----------

